# Das Iphone als Fernbedienung für den fernseher nutzen



## ole88 (8. Juli 2009)

*Das Iphone als Fernbedienung für den fernseher nutzen*

moin,
also ich will mir keine universall fernbedienung kaufen sondern das ganze mit dem iphone machen soweit ich weiß müsste das gehen da es ja infrarot hat.
nur was für ne app is das? wär ein xbeliebiger fernseher.
würde mich über infos freuen

gruß


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das Iphone als Fernbedienung für den fernseher nutzen*

hat es wirklich infrarot? hier find ich nix: Technische Details iPhone 3G

und hier steht was von einer lösung per WLAn und zusazthardware, WEIL es kein infrarot hat: Das iPhone als Fernbedienung


kann natürlich je nach modell anders sein...


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das Iphone als Fernbedienung für den fernseher nutzen*

mist
hmm dann muss ich mir wohl ne universalfernbedienung kaufen weil bei uns im brk heim hat a held kaputte batterien in die fernbedienung naja die is etz zamgschmolzen sprich des ganze funzt nimmer gannz toll.
geht so ne universale auch bei sat reciever?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das Iphone als Fernbedienung für den fernseher nutzen*

Normalerweise schon.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das Iphone als Fernbedienung für den fernseher nutzen*

es gibt alle möglichen FB von 6 bis 300€. du musst halt beim kauf schauen, ob die auch für SAT ist. generell ist das kein problem, aber es gibt halt auch viele FB, die "nur" TV können, oder nur TV + video + DVD. Das is dann halt preiswerter, wenn einem das reicht.

oft kannst du auch beim hersteller der FB nachsehen, welche firmen unterstützt werden.


----------



## joel3214 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das Iphone als Fernbedienung für den fernseher nutzen*

das muss man gleich mall an Apple weiterleiten keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das Iphone als Fernbedienung für den fernseher nutzen*

also, universal-FB software für handys is ja nix neues. is nur ummer die frage, wie sinnvoll das is. bei nem nicht-touchscreen zB muss man sich dann merken, welche tasten für lauter / leiser da sein sollen - dann is die frage, ob das noch einwandfrei funktioniert, wenn man angerufen wird, und zudem haben viele handys den sensor an der seite - dann muss man das handy "quer" halten. und die IR-sensoren bei handys haben oft keine große reichweite.


----------

